# No Netflix or youtube ....



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi,

Hulu and Prime seems to stream, but Youtube and Netflix do not. Was fine yesterday. Not sure how to tell when I when/if I was updated.

I have rebooted 5 times (as if somehow the 5th one would make it better when the first 4 did not).

I have a wireless connection to my TIVO 4K and the connectivity is excellent according to my speed test app. I have also tried with two different wireless networks.

I have removed extraneous USB devices (had a storage key).

Anyway to tell if something was updated recently ?

Any other ideas ?

Brian


----------

